
Rsonlite – Easy Way to Create Custom Indented Data File Formats in Python - nikolay
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/rsonlite
======
jdfellow
Am I the only one pronouncing this as "arson light"?

------
nikolay
Basically, this is a data format like YAML and JSON, but it's cleaner and more
readable than even YAML! And doesn't have the bloat either.

